
Ask HN: Best platforms for conversational UX development - gejose
I&#x27;ve recently started looking into building conversational UXs. I&#x27;ve looked at Amazon Alexa and also briefly looked at Actions on Google &amp; API.ai.<p>Does anyone here have comments on where each of them shine, and what their shortcomings are? I&#x27;m particularly intrigued by how you can build conversational agents for multiple platforms on API.ai, but their documentation seems a little lacking at the moment.<p>Are there other platforms that are worth considering at this time? I&#x27;d imagine Apple will likely open up SiriKit to arbitrary intents soon.
======
PaulHoule
Microsoft's Cortana is allegedly going to support Alexa skills real soon now.

